# Off the blocks....



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Fellas,

I have started with my first tentative steps into wood carving (not including the Links sent to me by AV3 Thanks), I ordered this book from Amazon, it is a bit tatty, and well thumbed but for the price it was worth it. I am on my way to feeling better so I am hoping to cram as much information in as I can before I physically start. You Tube has been a great help as well. N.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad your on the mend. I am not familiar with your book but it looks interesting. Keep it simple when you start. Pick a subject and carve it until you are comfortable with doing it. If you can visit with other carvers. A carving club, if there is one in your area, is a great resource.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like a good book. Here's hoping it serves you well.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I second, CV3's advice. ( His mentoring has helped me immensely) The Wood Spirit inspired me to learn to carve so I watched video tutorials on you tube, purchased a couple gouges and a decent detail knife then carved (and burnt) a bunch of wood spirits till I got somewhat proficient at them. I still struggle with certain parts of carving the face mostly the eyes. But I keep putzing along and have now branched out to a few animals and birds.

As you are in the U.K. I have noticed U.K. stick makers and carvers seem to prefer animals and birds. IMO Cobalt on our forum is a whiz at waterfowl carvings and Gloops does some outstanding dogs. Both are excellent examples of U.K. carving


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

this is another book have not seen you will have to give us a review of it , always on the look out for subject matter and have done a few odd ones line the rhino and giraffe griffin and dragon

so give us your opinion of it

On the look out for some good ilustrations of race horese now need to put one on a cardigan stick for a customer so if there's a good reference regarding horses let me know would also like a dray horse interested in the build of the horse it helps with the carving expect the cart/dray horse will be of a much heaver build around the neck and the head I imagine will be stocker


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

The book isn't what I thought it would be, there aren't many pieces that I'd think you fellas would be interested in. There are quite a few flat carvings and African tribal carvings. The only horses I could see cobalt are the photo below and I know they won't be any good to you.Back to You Tube I reckon. N.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks for looking have to agree with you, pretty naïve but you may find something you can modify to suit your needs.

I have found a pattern in the book " Carving Animal Canes & Walking sticks with power" but its a dray horse so will end up drawing a race horse I think. to attach to a cardigan stick .

If people are interested in power carving its a good book American in style but useful with some good hints on texturing fur and inlaying eyes and has about 14 patterns in it including hints on painting


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

cobalt said:


> thanks for looking have to agree with you, pretty naïve but you may find something you can modify to suit your needs.
> 
> I have found a pattern in the book " Carving Animal Canes & Walking sticks with power" but its a dray horse so will end up drawing a race horse I think. to attach to a cardigan stick .
> 
> If people are interested in power carving its a good book American in style but useful with some good hints on texturing fur and inlaying eyes and has about 14 patterns in it including hints on painting


Thanks cobalt, I knew it would be of little use to you. I have a couple of ideas from it. Thanks for the recommendation, I'll keep an eye out for that one. N.


----------

